# What Do You Like In A Partner That You Think Is Unusual?



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

A lot of these aren't unusual at all.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I recently realized I like talkative partners, I certainly didn't think that's what I was attracted to, but I am

talkative people really help me relax and get in the mood for fun :happy:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Thracius said:


> I recently realized I like talkative partners, I certainly didn't think that's what I was attracted to, but I am
> 
> talkative people really help me relax and get in the mood for fun :happy:


I agree.

...But only if they're rambling about something relevant.

I don't give too many shits about bullshit.


----------



## jozstyl (Nov 13, 2009)

I like affectionate, sensitive, jocks...silly is good too...*sigh*...so hard to find...


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

jozstyl said:


> I like affectionate, sensitive, jocks...silly is good too...*sigh*...so hard to find...


What kind of jock? Or just a sporty guy?


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

Selden said:


> Then you'd like my brother.


So what does your brother look like?





































??? 




:tongue:


----------



## jozstyl (Nov 13, 2009)

INFpharmacist said:


> What kind of jock? Or just a sporty guy?


Just an athlectic guy who likes to play sports (I play sports, too). I also like the sporty look...T-shirts, baseball caps, etc...but not they guy who crushes beer cans on his head!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I like larger noses.

I don't mind being a lot taller in heels if he doesn't mind it.

Personality-wise, I like guys who come off as genuinely kind and friendly, but in a confident and composed way (not that needy so-called "nice" type). The guys I've liked the most could usually be described as total sweethearts. I'm not sure if all women like very Fe men, but I do. 

A little social awkwardness can be charming, as is a nerdy side (music nerds especially).

I don't like jock types...I prefer someone intellectual and maybe artistic. Athleticism doesn't impress me.

I don't care if he's not that ambitious about a career/money as long as he works and is not lazy.

I think a virgin or relatively sexually inexperienced guy can be charming, at any age.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

Please delete. Duplicate post.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

jozstyl said:


> Just an athlectic guy who likes to play sports (I play sports, too). I also like the sporty look...T-shirts, baseball caps, etc...but not they guy who crushes beer cans on his head!


Then maybe you'd like: ISTP, ISFP, and ENTJ males. :wink:


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

i like guys who are totally indifferent to everyone else but me

too much to ask? suck it


---

you know those guys who flirt with everyone and then they come around to you and you're seriously in doubt whether or not they're genuine? that fucking sucks. it's gross


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

uhhh

I like all intuitives...but I think I would be realllly attracted to an ENTJ woman. Problem is...I think a lot of ENTJ women are too afraid to act ...like an ENTJ because it is too masculine. Which leads me to the idea that I like women who are confident, decisive, focused, even angry..., even a little cocky....just a little. 

I like girls that cuss in bed. 

I like....foreign women.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Does it have to be non-physical? I have this unexplainable attraction to a certain type of bone structure.
(and because I don't know why, it sort of drives me crazy. argh.)



thehigher said:


> Problem is...I think a lot of ENTJ women are too afraid to act ...like an ENTJ because it is too masculine. Which leads me to the idea that I like women who are confident, decisive, focused, even angry..., even a little cocky....just a little.


Don't worry, when we accept ourselves as ENTJ, the camo is only for everyone else. We let the people close to us into the secret. : ]


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Vanitas said:


> Does it have to be non-physical? I have this unexplainable attraction to a certain type of bone structure.
> (and because I don't know why, it sort of drives me crazy. argh.)
> 
> 
> ...


 
....Perfect


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

thehigher said:


> ....Perfect


They like money. I hope you have some. :tongue:

My lifelong bff is an ENTJ. Amongst her siblings, she's the best with money. 
She also loves shiny, sparkly stuff. The outfit she wore while she was getting ready before her wedding was a white jogging suit with her married name bedazzled in sparkles across her butt. :crazy:

The other female ENTJ that I know is always shopping for designer clothes and bags. She'll even point out other women who have expensive tastes.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Unusual, you say? I don't have a big problem with degrees of arrogance or forms of social awkwardness. 
It almost seems fucked up, but almost every person I've fallen for obviously expresses this trait in some way or another. I applaud myself for seeing past or through that though 'cause I've noticed most people either prefer to steer away from it or suck up to it.


----------



## socraticsaurus (Dec 19, 2009)

for one, i have an inexorable attraction to "fun-loving assholes" - you know the type. Frat guys who don't use roofies, guidos who don't fist pump. They're assholes, but they do it to have a good time.

less common: i cant stand hairless guys. or even lightly hairy. sounds creepy, i realize. but chest hair / leg hair / arm hair are essential for me.

even less common: being able to raise one eyebrow in a suspicious or accusatory-funny expression


----------



## Entelechy (Dec 5, 2009)

Since I live in the Deep South, I'd say all of her teeth.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Women who are happy to start the conversations with me _and _on an interesting topic that grabs my attention.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Social awkwardness and arrogance are kind of attractive, but not when extreme. Lol, then I looked a few replies back and found that discussed.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I vouch for intuit girls, especially the shy ones. roud:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

INFpharmacist said:


> They like money. I hope you have some. :tongue:


Are you trying to convince me to go for you?:crazy::tongue::wink:


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Are you trying to convince me to go for you?:crazy::tongue::wink:


Haha. No.

It was actually a warning.

ENTJs like money. If you have money to shower on an ENTJ, then great. If not, then female ENTJs will put you to work to earn their livelihood. Call me a b-i-t-c-h for possibly making them look bad, but that's how it's going with both of my female ENTJ friends.

I love, love, love them as friends, but I wouldn't want to be their husband!


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

oxymoronic said:


> I like nerds. The kind that give long, detailed useless information about the most boring things. Nerds are hot. lol


LMAO! You're making me so self-conscious.
= P


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I love dark skin (like ebony) or really pale skin (like wax). I'm strange.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Someone comfortable with silence. 
Long, solid stretches of silence that are so hollow, the emptiness is loud and maddening. Meaningful gazes are words in and of themselves.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

His breath and his kisses exude a delicious scent of happiness and warm acceptance, inviting me to taste.

I never enjoyed full-on kissing until I got the first taste of that from him. Now, I always hope for that flavor of love to be on his breath and upon his lips. It's wonderful. Whatever chemistry goes on to cause that when's he's feeling a certain way, I've no idea- but I love it.


----------



## polaroid sea (Dec 19, 2009)

physically, i like nerdy-looking and awkward. i like big noses. i don't like classically attractive. i don't like muscles. i like imperfections. i like it if you're poor.
personality-wise, i like nerdy (again), awkward (again), meek, shy guys who watch jeopardy and talk about jungian theory. i don't go for the bad guy like most women i know. it's my idea of poetic justice.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

polaroid sea said:


> i don't go for the bad guy like most women i know. it's my idea of poetic justice.


I stupidly modeled off of my father the tendency to look for partners who I see will "need" something I have to offer, the reasoning being that they'll be more likely to include me and keep me in their life (reflection of my own insecurity). My mom told me quite a few years ago that this is co-dependent behavior and not healthy *-* I don't go for bad guys, but, I tend to attract guys that will complicate my life and detour my energy and resources, which makes them "bad" for me, personally.

I like a guy who can challenge my intellect without intimidating me to do so as a form of his showing off.


Your avatar I have seen on a Neutral Milk Hotel album... <3

"What a beautiful face I have found in this place that is circling all 'round the sun / what a beautiful dream that could flash on the screen in a blink of an eye and be gone from meeee...
...When we meet on a cloud I'll be laughing out loud I'll be laughing with everyone I see / Can't believe how strange it is to be anything at all."


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Slider said:


> Anal sex...oh, non-sexual. Um, someone who enjoys watching, critiquing and debating movies. Also, someone who is affectionate, playful, and likes to wrestle around.


Whoa. I am CRUSHing. You gotta be too good to be true!!!!!!:crying:

Aside from the above I also love salt and pepper hair and balding men. Wear glasses, be near sided/far sided=HOT. I love reading those words for you because you forgot your glasses or took your contacts out. 

Be incredibly smarter than me but be secure enough to keep telling me I'm the "smart one". 

Critique EVERYTHING with me. Yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I like men who look sort of...half dead. I love pale to the point of looking sick skin. I especially like it when they have naturally darker skin around their eyes than the rest of their face. But if not, makeup will do the trick xD I also like it when they're really skinny. But although I like men who look like that, it definitely isn't the deciding factor. ` Non-superficial wise, I like what most girls like. Creative, intelligent, ambitious and (hehe) polite.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a real thing for guys who wear Carhartts and work boots - there is just something rugged about it
Love to watch a man run chainsaw - hawt damn!
I like strong jawlines
And a little bit of shy awkwardness melts me both in and out of the bedroom.
And runners calves - not the super skinny legs, but soccer players calves - just wanna lick 'em! LOL:shocked:


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Interest in music, independence, and competence. The first one is superficial but the 2nd two, I need someone who can give me space and has interests of their own I can appreciate.

Oh yeah. Someone who covers up. I like the self-respect factor..


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

DanseMacabre said:


> I like men who look sort of...half dead. I love pale to the point of looking sick skin. I especially like it when they have naturally darker skin around their eyes than the rest of their face. But if not, makeup will do the trick xD I also like it when they're really skinny. But although I like men who look like that, it definitely isn't the deciding factor. ` Non-superficial wise, I like what most girls like. Creative, intelligent, ambitious and (hehe) polite.


I'm your man


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

Um...

I like nerds. And glasses. And guys who are bald headed (clean shaven)

I tend to prefer extra weight over not enough.

I like masculine guys who aren't afraid to be sensitive or to like feminine things.
I like feminine girls (flower petals and faeries type feminine) who can kick ass and field strip an AR 15

:tongue:


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

seraphiel said:


> I like nerds. And glasses. And guys who are bald headed (clean shaven)
> 
> I tend to prefer extra weight over not enough.
> 
> ...


Wow! =O You just described my husband with every point, except, well he has a head of very thick hair that grows out in black, small curls, which he cuts very often so it stays quite short (a "fade" for military cut purposes). Do you like a warm milk chocolate skin tone? Hehe ^-^ I tell him all the time he feels great to hug, but he just replies that he's too heavy and would be much happier losing the weight. I just tell him he'll feel great to hug no matter his weight/size, as he has very soft skin and is very accepting of affection. Yes, he matches your last descriptive point, as well!


----------



## Lisethg89 (Dec 14, 2009)

I really like guys who don't give me all the attention all the time. Just at the right time. I guess arrogance and some pride to a certain extent, nothing extreme though. And I love big ears!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Girls that pop out the crowd with color and flighty aura.
Glasses...sexy. O - my - god, haha.
Then - *then* - there is the eccentric habits.
Like this one girl I had a long conversation with on the job. She would make over-the-top faces to indicate her frustration. Silliness. Silliness is the word - and it was so cool to see that in a girl.
Also, there is a tomboy-ish thing I feel weaves all the girls I've dated as one.
Either they were a tomboy at one point...or sort of still are one.

Oooh, yah - and even skin.
Doesn't matter the shade. I like the skin to look smooth, solid in hue. This past year I had two crushes. One was vanilla ice cream pale. The other was maple syrup. If the person's body looks tasty...ok. I'm going too far. But you get the idea.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I really like guys that know how to push jokes 'too far'.

I appreciate that he can see exactly where that invisible line is, and say just the right things to make me laugh as he jumps right over that line.

I'm a complete sucker for that sort of thing.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

How does one handle conflict..

This is what I like or dislike most in partner..
I am not sure if it's unusual or not.. 

If I like someone.. There is NOTHING unusual about them..


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

The guys most people do not know very well or don't think he's anything...but really he is sweet, kind, creative, and down right interesting.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I like honesty, cause lets face it, as much as everyone claims to be honest they are all full of shit.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

So I've decided I like men who do not speak the same language as me. I find that a relationship can last a really long time this way. :happy:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Uber-nerdy. I mean like socially dysfunctional virgin nerdy.

I'm also not into muscular ones like I think most of my gender is.

This is a good thing, because I find there usually isn't a hell of a lot of competition for the guy I like.

When I was younger, I'd be out with my extroverted s friends, and they would constantly check guys out and make comments.. lewd ones. Well, after A while they stopped expecting me to, or even asking my opinion and pointing them out.. because it just didn't do it for me. The nerdy guy who looks like he doesn't belong there would be the only type I'd be remotely interested in talking to. As my esfj friend at the time put it, to the rest of them: "She doesn't see what we see, she only sees IQ." Close enough. They got it.


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

Promethea said:


> As my esfj friend at the time put it, to the rest of them: "She doesn't see what we see, she only sees IQ." Close enough. They got it.


 What a compliment, and what a self-induced insult.:laughing:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I like it when they make sense and are honest.....I don't think it may be unusual to want but unusual to get it.:dry:


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

A really silly, almost immature sense of humour ...one that I can share with him.


----------



## mikeus (Aug 11, 2009)

Not going to lie, how a girl styles her hair is big with me. I think it has a lot to do with her personality. I mean, you can tell if she's having a good day, or a bad day; if she's trying to impress someone, or if she's just relaxing. Frankly, though, I like a girl who has a consistent style.

Confession time: I definitely like it when a girl puts her hair into a ponytail. I'm a sucker for blondes and brunettes with soft, curly hair. Also, bangs are hot.
 
For example, bangs:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Slider said:


> and likes to wrestle around.


Yes! Wrestling and play fighting, I wish for a day when I meet someone who wants to play with me and doesn't fear for hurting me. It's just sometimes hard to start because of fear of hurting them. Maybe If I could box/learn contact martial arts with them.

I suppose hardcore pillow fighting could work.

Someone who can get obnoxiously angry at me or those close to me, often regarding stupid things, but then can laugh about it, and not linger/do grudges, so I feel safe getting angry with them - they have to be unthreatening though.

I guess someone who is...a bit of an alpha male, but not overly agressive or scary. Someone who tempers my anxiety and the other manic bits in me, who is honest to the point of insulting, or sweetly unself-filtering to the point of obnoxiousness but not intimidating, and feels _strong_, to the point of rough, someone who feels physically powerful even if they're not 6'2" and muscly.

I guess knowing where I stand comes into it a little - someone who's not about games - although these are not such bizarre things.



bethdeth said:


> I like it when they make sense and are honest.....I don't think it may be unusual to want but unusual to get it.:dry:


 Yes this is sort've what I'm talking about.

On a slightly less unusual note, I often find myself being drawn to guys (and some girls) who're depressed, have been depressed, or are tourtured. I take after my mother in that, I think.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

i like a guy who talks about anything and everything with me. i love a sexy voice. i love a funny way of wording things and i adore silliness.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I like her to be taller then me. Then, when I please her (this can be through serious kissing you pervs) I can feel her tremble all over me.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

My finger... ? Hm.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ My penis.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ My penis.


But why is your penis unusual?


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

Promethea said:


> But why is your penis unusual?


Every guy's penis is unusual. Including mine. Though, I suppose that doesn't really answer the question.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

KyojiK said:


> Every guy's penis is unusual. Including mine. Though, I suppose that doesn't really answer the question.


I don't know about penises. I need to know -how-.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, for starters, it is MY penis, making it one of a kind.


----------



## lalalalalalalala (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't care that much about looks, but cleverness, and intelligence. I love the smart, creepy types. Creepy as in chills, not gross creepy. I love sociopaths. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I am upset the "finger" and "penis" references were interrupted. I wanted to add "my tongue" as another "thing" in my partner, but now it appears my response would suffer banality due to my own late arrival. 

So I would like to mention another unique attribute that I would find intriguing or "unusual" in a partner: The ability to say "I'm sorry". 

Wow. That would be hot!


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Writers
Tall (at least 15 inches taller than me)
Linguistics nerds
Snark and irreverence


----------



## kingcarcas (Mar 23, 2010)

Glasses
Pale skin
Pretty feet..........the tall thing too..


----------

